# time of sex



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok I find my wife funny sometimes, I feel lucky that I have a wife that is very orgasmic, IE she climaxes within minutes....but say after 10 min she is "done" while I am still performing...LOL

is ther such a thing as "Pre-orgasms" you know the flip of the male that does not quite last to long?? 

Don't get me wrong, usually we reach our goal together, but I was taking my time this turn and having some extra fun driving her wild with multiple O's...to point of almost passing out from her climaxes.

any of you women ever have the problem of "finishing" before your spouse??

** normally not the case for us** lol


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Ive been with my husband for 19 years !! and yes he can make me reach a point where ive feel so light headed with orgasms that i can sometimes think hurry up lol !!! 
And there have been times where he has cum first ! but mostly we reach the point together and if we dont it hasnt resulted in a major issue.
well i think its mainly about keeping things exciting ,hes 40 in feb so im busy trying to think off ways to spice things up a little !!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

humpty, I am the master of spicing things up....

I've gone from Picinics on the beach, to naughty role p[laying outfits, to a bedroom covered in rose petals and me being her personal "butler" serving chocolates, champainge and drawing a warm bath with mood music (candles lit of course) To wild nights out at places we should no go to.

My motto has always been, "you never know what I will do next"


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

great motto !!! and romantic to , good for you and i think ill pinch some off your ideas lol !!!


----------



## katem (Jan 9, 2009)

gosh i wish my husband was up for some of that stuff we have only been married 2 yrs and i am lucky to get it once a week with none of that creative stuff


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

that's why she kept me around for 20 years....


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

> any of you women ever have the problem of "finishing" before your spouse??


If only I were to be so lucky


----------



## wantingmore (Nov 24, 2008)

There are times I have finished before him and wished he'd hurry up! LOL And there are times he is first and then we try try again. It usually ends up being all good in the end.


----------



## lostangel78 (Jan 2, 2009)

My hubby and I have agreat sexual relationship, over the years i have been able to be more open and tell him what i want but the problem is things get sooooo heated he usually finishes before me and because we have 4 kids (2 that we have to get up at 6am and our youngest who still isn't an all night sleep) round 2 is usually a no go. I know he feels bad and hates when that happens but what can I do? Another problem I have is I really really like rough sex, I mean I am a real freak in the sheets but he is worried he will really hurt by accident because he so much bigger than I am. I know he is 5ft 11 and about 200lbs and i am only 5ft 1 and 125lbs, how do I get him to get rough with me without thw worry? i mean we wrestle all the time .


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

"tap out" if to rough...have a sign that if it is to much he has to stop....either verbal sign like "Go dawgs!" or three taps on him and he stops.


well when he finishes before you, thre are things to do while he "re-fuels" that can be alot of fun 


Some people like rough sex nothing abnormal about it


----------



## lostangel78 (Jan 2, 2009)

Since i am a really big dawgs fan i think i'll try that and see how that works thanks


----------



## cliv3ne (Jan 14, 2009)

awesome! maybe i should get some tips from and see how whats the results! hahahahahah





*Leading Sexual Enhancement Formula*


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

wantingmore said:


> There are times I have finished before him and wished he'd hurry up! )


:rofl::iagree:


----------



## meina (Jan 7, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> humpty, I am the master of spicing things up....
> 
> I've gone from Picinics on the beach, to naughty role p[laying outfits, to a bedroom covered in rose petals and me being her personal "butler" serving chocolates, champainge and drawing a warm bath with mood music (candles lit of course) To wild nights out at places we should no go to.
> 
> My motto has always been, "you never know what I will do next"


i am really impressed by your way. i really wish for me to have some fun in sex ,thanks and good luck .


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

wantingmore said:


> There are times I have finished before him and wished he'd hurry up! LOL And there are times he is first and then we try try again. It usually ends up being all good in the end.



LoL there have been occasions where my wife just gives up. She said, and I quote, "You've had 55 goddamn minutes. If you can figure your **** out by then, it's your fault." I laughed. Just the thought of her giving up I found funny. I got her back though..next time I gave her a good 3 minutes. I said, hey ya had a solid 3 minutes, I dont know why it didnt work for you. 




John


----------



## Mrs. Switzerland (Aug 15, 2009)

I usually get my O's several time before him (yes I am one of those extremely lucky ones). If I am drying out or know I am finished I usually let him know by finishing him off by other means (orally or with my hand). It is really important for the woman to show that she is still interested even if she is not doing it for her own pleasure anymore.I get really upset when he just stops because I am done and doesn't finish getting his O, this is why I have started doing this, and I know he appreciates it.


----------

